# Installation of Scupper Drain



## jearndt54 (10 mo ago)

Before I hire a roofing inspector to challenge what I consider neglect by my HOA, I wonder if how this drain is installed is acceptable and what type of material is this.? I've had leaking in my 8' window that is located below the side drains on the edge of the roof and even had a new window put in. The HOA keeps saying it's the window. When the HVAC installer was on the roof several weeks ago he took these pictures for me. I also discovered that the side drains above my window have been clogged -see pic of water against the side drain after 0.5" of rain two days before pic. The HOA has now snaked out the side drains. I know that only an opinion can be provided based on limited information, but with all the videos I have looked at this does not look right. No one did a job like this that I saw. Thanks!


----------



## Rooferchick020 (9 mo ago)

With any roofing membrane we are required to have fixation at all perimeter and curbs, that being said you have none of that and they seem to of bathtubed there material (field membrane running up and over the parapet or up a wall). The membrane has probably barely or has no glue to hold the membrane onto the parapet. Your scupper should be have a flang not a pipe that you cannot make watertight unless you put a sleeve inside and waterproof to your stripping. Your drain is wrong your pipe wrap is wrong i can only imagine what else is wrong. You need a new roof.


----------

